# No Heat - 89 Max



## CBPMIKE (Feb 2, 2005)

I have a similar problem as one posted on 10/24/05. Heat & Air working fine until two days ago, when no heat surfaced. After reading posts in the other problem it sounds like heater core is clogged. The heater core was replaced about a year ago and I did a head gasket replacement 6 months ago so the coolant is clean. One of the hoses (upper) is warm to the touch up to the union on the firewall going into the core. Beyond the union it is cool. The bottom hose is cool. I am not sure how to flush the core. Do use garden hose or Compressed air?. Do you do one at a time with or without the engine running. Since the hose is hot up to the union point on the firewall, do you think that is where the obstruction is?
Any instructions would be appreciated - Thanks!


----------



## CBPMIKE (Feb 2, 2005)

*Full Cold Valve*

Figured out the problem - the full cold valve on the firewall was stuck. Since the car has 300,000+ miles I should expect it. By moving it by hand, the heat began to flow.


----------



## Luba (Aug 22, 2005)

So you actually opened the valve by hand... where is it located by chance I had that prob last winter too.....


----------



## CBPMIKE (Feb 2, 2005)

*Location of valve*

It is located on the firewall in the middle slightly towards the passenger side. If you follow the heater hoses, one of them connects directly to the valve and then comes out the other side to continue to the heater core. You can see the lever mechanism on the valve and it is easy to push in and out. Good luck!


----------

